# [Aviso] Y se fue nuestro xmms

## ekz

Lei ayer en el foro lo que corroboro hoy al actualizar mi arbol..

```

[D] media-sound/xmms 

     Available versions:  [M]1.2.10-r14 [M]1.2.10-r15 [M]1.2.10-r16

     Installed:           1.2.10-r16

     Homepage:            http://www.xmms.org/

     Description:         X MultiMedia System

```

Todas las versiones de XMMS fueron enmascaradas..

 *package.mask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Diego PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)
> 
> # Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs
> ...

 

Asi que abra que probar con audacius  :Neutral: 

----------

## frangor

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Asi que abra que probar con audacius 

 

La verdad es que merece la pena  :Razz: 

gracias a audacious pude migrar todo a gtk2 y borrar gtk1

Saludos!

----------

## pacho2

Siempre puedes guardar el árbol de portage de ayer para conservar sus ebuilds y parches si lo prefieres  :Wink: 

Por cierto, ¿hay alguna forma de controlar audacious desde consola? ¿algo como xmms-shell?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## kabutor

me parece q me he perdido algo, pq se enmascara xmms?

----------

## frangor

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿hay alguna forma de controlar audacious desde consola? ¿algo como xmms-shell?
> 
> 

 

te refieres a:

```

Opciones:

--------

(...)

-r, --rew              Saltar hacia atrás en la lista de reproducción

-p, --play             Empezar la reproducción de la lista de reproducción actual

-u, --pause            Pausar la canción actual

-s, --stop             Parar la canción actual

-t, --play-pause       Pausar si se está reproduciendo, o reproducir

-f, --fwd              Saltar hacia adelante en la lista de reproducción

(...)

```

 :Question: 

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Los plugins de XMMS son compatibles con audacious??

ya le estoy hallando el gustito (en el fondo es lo mismo)...

lo que le falto es que se puedan mostrar las decoracionas del gestor de ventanas... ya que al arrastrarlo "asi nomas" (con beryl) surgen efectos raros   :Confused:   (con XMMS tambien pero activando las decoraciones estaba solucuionado)

----------

## Cyberstudio

Disculpenme por ser el indolente del velatorio, pero creo que ya era hora de que xmms muriera. Lo estoy viendo igual sin cambio aparente desde que usaba mandrake 9.1. Ya deberiamos migrar a proyectos nuevos. Para mi rhythmbox (Aunque realmente es como comparar manzanas y naranjas) es mas comodo/moderno. Pero ciertamente no caeria mal un reproductor tipo winamp que sus desarrolladores mantengan vivo.

----------

## ekz

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

>  Pero ciertamente no caeria mal un reproductor tipo winamp que sus desarrolladores mantengan vivo.

 

Bueno la cosa es que en linux hay mayor variedad, porque winamp es el unico reproductor de win2 (decente, que soporte todo, etc.)

Aca tenemos xmms, bmp (beep media player) , bmpx , amarok ,  audacious , rhythmbox... seguro que se me queda alguno en el tintero... y uno, por no probar todos... se va a la segura con el que conoce: xmms   :Very Happy: 

Prefiero la interfaz Gtk2 de audacious   :Very Happy: 

SAludos

----------

## kropotkin

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Siempre puedes guardar el árbol de portage de ayer para conservar sus ebuilds y parches si lo prefieres 
> 
> Por cierto, ¿hay alguna forma de controlar audacious desde consola? ¿algo como xmms-shell?
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la información

 

no se puede con d-bus????

amarok se controla con dcop, audacius talvez al ser en gkt2 se puede controlar con d-bus... o talvez estoy solo hablando tonterias   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 7th_sign

es una verdadera lastima me gustaba mucho xmms con su plugin de xmms-itouch, para configurarlo con mi teclado multimedia, creo que hare lo que sea para seguir teniendolo ya que si lo necesitare, me gusta por que hace lo unico que quiero, es decir no consume mas recursos ya que a mi no me interesa las portadas de los discos, las letras de las canciones, ordenamientos diferentes, etc si quiero escuchar una en particular solo presiono "j" y me salto a la que quiero.

vuelvo a repetir, que lastima :S

----------

## esculapio

Yo empecé a usar amarok esta semana porque compre un disco duro nuevo y pasé mi colección de cedes a la pc y realmente me sorprendió lo completo que resulta, hasta para transferir temas al mp3 generico. xmms ya lo usaba para escuchar algun album o tema suelto. No me voy a complicar por un programa, lo baje de los USE y desinstalé. Adieu xmms  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ekz

 *7th_sign wrote:*   

> es una verdadera lastima me gustaba mucho xmms con su plugin de xmms-itouch, para configurarlo con mi teclado multimedia

 

Pues leo en la web de audacious

 *General plugins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> iTouch - Multimedia keyboard control plugin for Audacious
> 
> Author: Peter Polonkai <polesz -at- nedudu.hu>
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

EDITO en este  link  muestran como utilizar el plugin music de amsn (a traves de info-pipe) con audacious

----------

## ebray187

¿Que aplicacion decente nos queda para los que tenemos una pc antigua y queremos simplemente reproducir música?

Probé audacius y me muestra corruptos los skins, además que no tenga la opcion de evitar sombrear la barra de titulo cuando no esta activa. Y no encontré forma para que reproduciera los .ape.

Definitivamente me quedo con xmms, ¿como puedo moverlo con sus plugins a mi overlay?

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

A mí con audacious lo que me parece muy enrevesado es tener que pulsar el botón de Eject en su ventana para poder reproducir un directorio   :Shocked:   fundamentalmente porque sólo reproduzco directorios con discos enteros...

Tendré que componer un requiem por XMMS, por la infinidad de placer auditivo que me ha proporcionado a lo largo de todos estos años.

A propósito, frangor, aún no hay pieles o skins gtk2 para audacious. En realidad aún está en pañales   :Confused:   ¿Hay algún diseñador gtk+-2 a mano?   :Smile: 

----------

## frangor

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A propósito, frangor, aún no hay pieles o skins gtk2 para audacious. En realidad aún está en pañales    ¿Hay algún diseñador gtk+-2 a mano?  

 

Que yo sepa, funciona con los mismos skins de xmms y otros como winamp classic, de hecho las pieles no son ni gtk1 ni gtk2, sino imágenes con nombres específicos que audacious se encarga de mostrar donde debe según las "especificaciones de Winamp Classic". Solo hay que descomprimirlos en /usr/share/audacious/Skins/ o ~/.audacious/Skins.

También hay una selección disponible en portage con el nombre de x11-themes/audacious-themes

Saludos

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Tendré que componer un requiem por XMMS, por la infinidad de placer auditivo que me ha proporcionado a lo largo de todos estos años. 

 

Pues si.

La verdad es que es una pena... pero entiendo que los maintainers de Gentoo quisieran quitarlo del medio.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

Frangor, gracias por la información

Efectivamente es una lástima, ya que xmms es una grandísima aplicación, pero hay que comprender que hace tiempo que no se desarrolla y en otras distros (como mandriva) también se ha hecho esta transición.

Sólo recordar que de xmms salieron 3 vertientes, no sólo audacious: audacious, bmpx, xmms2

Saludos

----------

## skormel

Es una pena que lo hayan enmascarado, pero la verdad es que hace muchiiiisimo tiempo que no lo uso.

Todo se debe a conocer moc (Music On Console) me encanta, es muy configurable y no tngo que estar corriendo las X para que funcione ni tampoco le afecta el salirme por ejemplo de ion3 y entrar en xfce4, moc sigue funcionando

El que no lo conozca que lo pruebe, seguro que le gustarra.

----------

## 0kupa

 *skormel wrote:*   

> Es una pena que lo hayan enmascarado, pero la verdad es que hace muchiiiisimo tiempo que no lo uso.
> 
> Todo se debe a conocer moc (Music On Console) me encanta, es muy configurable y no tngo que estar corriendo las X para que funcione ni tampoco le afecta el salirme por ejemplo de ion3 y entrar en xfce4, moc sigue funcionando
> 
> El que no lo conozca que lo pruebe, seguro que le gustarra.

 

¿MOC es como MPD (Music Daemon Player)? Tiene buena pinta.

----------

## skormel

Si es algo así, pruébalo y ya me contarás

----------

## Howlett

Desde que me instalé la gentoo estoy con el Audacious y la verdad es que tira muy bien. Lo único que no he probado son distintos plug-ins apra hacer más cosas, pero engeneral estoy muy contento con el.

Eso sí, se echará de menos al viejo xmms. Que buenos ratos me ha dado el condenado.

----------

